# Moyu Super RS3M Magnetic



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

Saw this in my email inbox from speedcubeshop. Do you guys think that this is a good cube? It comes in either a magnetic, maglev, or even a ball core version. I think this is worth picking up. 

Link: https://speedcubeshop.com/products/...wYslIpHYgCzXiU=.RgCuyH&variant=40021670953073


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 13, 2022)

i think it would be pretty good. that is, if they didn't mess up a new feature and make it worse than the regular rs3m, which is my main and honestly the best cube i have ever used.


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Oct 13, 2022)

I might wait for a little until like youtubers do reviews or something. I would really want it though.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 13, 2022)

you kind of could already get one. I got one from The Cubicle a while ago.

CH MoYu RS3 M 2021 3x3 (MagLev) – TheCubicle. <--maglev and magnetic core

I guess MoYu is just making it offical.

it's a decent cube. The WRM 2021 maglev is better.

The RS3M is beloved though so I'm sure it will be a big success and tons of people online will gush that it's the greatest cube ever.


----------



## j727s (Oct 13, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> you kind of could already get one. I got one from The Cubicle a while ago.
> 
> CH MoYu RS3 M 2021 3x3 (MagLev) – TheCubicle. <--maglev and magnetic core
> 
> ...


i think they are talking about the new super rs3m 








MoYu Super RS3 M 2022 3x3 Ball-Core (Magnetic Core + MagLev)


The MoYu Super RS3 M 2022 3x3 the latest cube in MoYu's famous entry level 3x3 series. This version features a magnetic ball core for improved stability. It also uses MagLev technology in place of springs, which relies on repelling magnets to replicate spring force. This reduces friction and...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 13, 2022)

yeah, magnetic ball core and maglev, that's like the one I have.

Did they change the pieces any or the torpedos or anything? or just added the ball-core and magnets in the torpedos?

Idk.

I figure it's the same RS3M as the last couple, just with maglev and now a magnetic ball core. And that's the same thing I bought from the Cubicle with the CH mod.

Just assumed MoYu saw that the Cubicle was offering that configuration and went, "_yeah lets do that, officially!" _

They just take the maglev version and snap on a 2 piece magnetic core and glue magnets to the ends of the torpedos. (probably I'm over simplifying)

CH MoYu RS3M 2021 (core-corner magnetic) | still too fast? - YouTube

I guess it was like a CH mod, and now MoYu is doing it 'for real'.

That's cool. It's cool seeing them improve the RS3M every year. It's a popular cube.


----------



## hyn (Oct 13, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yeah, magnetic ball core and maglev, that's like the one I have.
> 
> Did they change the pieces any or the torpedos or anything? or just added the ball-core and magnets in the torpedos?
> 
> ...


It feels like ur assuming a lot.
If it's just an official version of the CH mod for the 2021 version, then what is the point of the standard version (without Maglev or ball core)?


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Oct 13, 2022)

These photos is for the super rs3m from speed cube shop, ball core is hefty, 173 grams…


----------



## Super_Cuber903 (Oct 13, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Saw this in my email inbox from speedcubeshop. Do you guys think that this is a good cube? It comes in either a magnetic, maglev, or even a ball core version. I think this is worth picking up.
> 
> Link: https://speedcubeshop.com/products/moyu-super-rs3-m-3x3-magnetic??utm_block=block_1&utm_source=Active Non-Customers + Active on Site&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10/12 MoYu Super RS3 M 3x3 Magnetic (2022-10-12)&_kx=FNu_F67ZLX8Urq7hGzGvwBWQMn1hEwYslIpHYgCzXiU=.RgCuyH&variant=40021670953073


For me, both rs3m 2020 and rs3m 2021 have disappointed me, so I won't be trying this. I will stick to my ylm v1m


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 13, 2022)

hyn said:


> It feels like ur assuming a lot.
> If it's just an official version of the CH mod for the 2021 version, then what is the point of the standard version (without Maglev or ball core)?


Because people will still buy it regardless of how small of a change it is to a predecessor.
I also believe their assumptions to be relatively true. If you look at some of the promotional material it shows that it’s just a spherical casing around a normal core.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

Super_Cuber903 said:


> For me, both rs3m 2020 and rs3m 2021 have disappointed me, so I won't be trying this. I will stick to my ylm v1m


i guess everyone has an opinion, but what makes you disappointed about the rs3m 2020


----------



## gsingh (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## LBr (Oct 13, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> These photos is for the super rs3m from speed cube shop, ball core is hefty, 173 grams…


That is absolutely absurd. My honest thoughts are that they have overengineered this ‘ball core’ and it has gone too far. They will not get away with this. Base model still over 100g which befuddles me since the base model looks bland. Overall disappointed


----------



## gsingh (Oct 13, 2022)

LBr said:


> That is absolutely absurd. My honest thoughts are that they have overengineered this ‘ball core’ and it has gone too far. They will not get away with this. Base model still over 100g which befuddles me since the base model looks bland. Overall disappointed


The base model will for sure not be over 100 grams, 105 is the gross weight including packaging. I do expect the ball-core version to be 100 grams+ tho.


----------



## LBr (Oct 13, 2022)

Ok sorry I was dumb. The labelling was misleading as it read simply ‘weight’ which could mean anything. It should also technically be measured in newtons not grams


----------



## gsingh (Oct 13, 2022)

LBr said:


> Ok sorry I was dumb. The labelling was misleading as it read simply ‘weight’ which could mean anything. It should also technically be measured in newtons not grams


I agree, the label was very misleading.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 13, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Because people will still buy it regardless of how small of a change it is to a predecessor.
> I also believe their assumptions to be relatively true. If you look at some of the promotional material it shows that it’s just a spherical casing around a normal core.


Sadly, this is the trend of cubing hardware.


LBr said:


> That is absolutely absurd. My honest thoughts are that they have overengineered this ‘ball core’ and it has gone too far. They will not get away with this. Base model still over 100g which befuddles me since the base model looks bland. Overall disappointed


And this. I'm disappointed that moyu is kinda doing the same thing as GAN in that they're adding things that don't really matter and saying it's an upgrade.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## hyn (Oct 13, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Because people will still buy it regardless of how small of a change it is to a predecessor.
> I also believe their assumptions to be relatively true. If you look at some of the promotional material it shows that it’s just a spherical casing around a normal core.


Has any cube company just released a renamed replica of an old cube before? I'd imagine it would be figured out very quickly and be quite a loss to their public image.
Also, @Kaiju_cube literally says 'idk'(if any of the piece designs have been changed or if the Maglev and mag core were the only things added) right before assuming that the latter is true.
And just nitpicking, but pls don't use 'relatively' when it is not needed


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 13, 2022)

hyn said:


> Has any cube company just released a renamed replica of an old cube before?


Yes. Gan has done it before. YJ has done it before. Ghosthand has done it before. Cyclone Boys has done it. I'm sure there's been more.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 13, 2022)

hyn said:


> Has any cube company just released a renamed replica of an old cube before? I'd imagine it would be figured out very quickly and be quite a loss to their public image.
> Also, @Kaiju_cube literally says 'idk'(if any of the piece designs have been changed or if the Maglev and mag core were the only things added) right before assuming that the latter is true.
> And just nitpicking, but pls don't use 'relatively' when it is not needed


Yes. The 20 to 21 RS3M just replaced springs for magnets iirc.

also I expect the cube to be relatively the same in term of performance compared to a modded CH one. The only thing I expect is a larger magnet radius given the 30 degree claim.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 14, 2022)

it's funny when speculation is a hard concept for some to grasp. 

_"How dare you speculate and voice your opinion!" 



 _


----------



## LBr (Oct 14, 2022)

The thing with this whole thing is GAN has done this for many years and nobody really cared, because back then you had many other brands that didn’t do this. What we have seen over the past couple of years is that because other companies want to compete in the same market, they up their product quality. Like what we have seen with phones, cube sales will start to fall as they are becoming more expensive and piled on with features. Still feel sorry for all those parents whose kids are so demanding for new cubes and they build a huge collection. This ‘cutting edge technology’ from moyu is debuting in a budget cube series, which seems wrong and unnecessary given you can make a magnetic core which is much less bulky and as a result weighs less. They think they’re being so smart but their revenue wont increase due to price increases. It has also caught me by surprise as even recently moyu were very economical in cutting packaging and also with the rs3


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 14, 2022)

A debate came up on a GAN thread recently about the lack of innovation between each new GAN flagship cube. Those arguing very strongly for that case should now look at Moyu with the same glasses. There is no innovation in the Super RS3. Moyu are now just doing what TheCubicle has been doing with the RS3M for a year already. While I do think it is the way to go ITO hardware and what helps make a cube better, it seems that Moyu just copied what was being done already. The ball core is a hack IMO, it works, but it's still a hack.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 14, 2022)

The weights of this cube are 79, 84 and 90 grams for the regular, maglev and ball core versions.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 14, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> A debate came up on a GAN thread recently about the lack of innovation between each new GAN flagship cube. Those arguing very strongly for that case should now look at Moyu with the same glasses. There is no innovation in the Super RS3. Moyu are now just doing what TheCubicle has been doing with the RS3M for a year already. While I do think it is the way to go ITO hardware and what helps make a cube better, it seems that Moyu just copied what was being done already. The ball core is a hack IMO, it works, but it's still a hack.


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 14, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> A debate came up on a GAN thread recently about the lack of innovation between each new GAN flagship cube. Those arguing very strongly for that case should now look at Moyu with the same glasses. There is no innovation in the Super RS3. Moyu are now just doing what TheCubicle has been doing with the RS3M for a year already. While I do think it is the way to go ITO hardware and what helps make a cube better, it seems that Moyu just copied what was being done already. The ball core is a hack IMO, it works, but it's still a hack.


As I've said in a post in the Gan thread, cubing hardware has kind of already reached its plateau (for 3x3). Sure, there are more things to add, and they put it in their advertisements to make it appealing to people, but it doesn't make a big difference in terms of speed and feel.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> As I've said in a post in the Gan thread, cubing hardware has kind of already reached its plateau (for 3x3). Sure, there are more things to add, and they put it in their advertisements to make it appealing to people, but it doesn't make a big difference in terms of speed and feel.


You are right that there are no big differences, but there are subtle ones which mean more to some than others. I'd expect Moyu to work a little harder to find something new to do though. What that would be I have no idea as I'm not a designer. So I just wait in anticipation as a consumer  

Cubes are turning into a consumable items, sometimes expensive consumable items, with new releases each year. Do you need them, no ... but we want them. This is not necessarily bad because that drives innovation. I'm always interested to see what manufacturers are coming up with next which is exciting in the cubing space.


----------

